

Stallman on Steve Jobs - sagarun
http://stallman.org/archives/2011-jul-oct.html#06_October_2011_%28Steve_Jobs%29

======
arkx
Comments like this drive me away from FSF, despite heavily using open source
software each day of my life.

------
smoyer
Already in discussion here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3083349>

------
endlessvoid94
For someone who claims his philosophy is altruistic and is trying to make
technology better for all human beings, he sure has a lot of hate.

------
droob
Orthodoxy is a smaller jail than any software system.

------
wgx
What a joke, he either bears a grudge or is hopelessly misinformed. Or both.

------
revorad
Disgusting.

------
davidedicillo
What a dick.

